# Is Big Sur going off?



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, looked at it yesterday today there is more water.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks! hope to get over there soon!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

what happens above 30k?


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Above 30k if it does, hopefully pure bliss on a steep glassy wave that runs river wide. No idea how we will get back to our vehicles. May have to set shuttle downstream.


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

anyone have any video of Big Sur?


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't think they had invented video the last time it ran. Maybe Super-8?


----------



## tgrummon (May 29, 2008)

I really hope it runs this weekend. It might be my last time to go boating for a while.


----------



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

hkbeliever said:


> anyone have any video of Big Sur?


Here's an article and headcam video from last year @ 21,000:

headcam video surfing the Big Sur wave on the Colorado River | All Things Colorado Sports


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

any body think its still going to be going in 2 weeks? im heading to Wisconsin and cant get to junction before


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

one legged wonder, you are f*ckd. I feel your pain, however, I am heading east with only Monday to stop at big sur on the way.


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

one legged wonder said:


> any body think its still going to be going in 2 weeks? im heading to Wisconsin and cant get to junction before


If there's any year that it's going to last that long it will be this year.


----------



## SuperCritical (Mar 2, 2008)

*bell bottoms*

Big Sur is a lame as a pimp and ho party. Unless you bring your bell bottoms and 12 foot boat for some retro surf, just sit in your home eddy. 
Legend loses legacy - The Denver Post


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

"Big Sur is a lame as a pimp and ho party. Unless you bring your bell bottoms and 12 foot boat for some retro surf, just sit in your home eddy."

Yeah, that Denver article says it all-"there are plenty of man made perfect waves to throw yourself into" Glenwood is WAY better at big water, especially since you have to get out and hike yourself around each time, instead of suffering through a willow lined eddy service.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't know about you dudes but I'll be surfing Glenwood and Big Sur a lot this week. 

We must live in great place when people are bummed on a 100+ ft wide wave that you can surf all day. 

No matter your choice have a great week on the high water!!!!


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

sealion said:


> one legged wonder, you are f*ckd. I feel your pain, however, I am heading east with only Monday to stop at big sur on the way.


 tell me about it i have been pouting all week. but it looks like i may be in luck. the flows are still on the rise.


----------



## chop217 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good GOD! Big sur is fricking awesome right now.just went there two days ago and nobody was there. My buddy sat on the wave for a half hour. got a great foam pile on a tall first wave , and the second wave is almost river wide. i think it's a must do trip for boaters in this valley. was a total blast


----------



## foamdweller (May 26, 2011)

Big Sur only goes off when they drop the gates at cameo damn, which they had to do. I've never see this at 30K and it looks like by the time I get there on Monday it will be 24K. I'm still tingly.... better not suck!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

28000 was vastly better than 22k.......
20 to 23 kind of slow and small....


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

just got back, wave was super sweet, river left was glassy and smooth. Dont know what the level was.
for a sunday it sure was emply, maybe 10 kayakers and 4-5 guys supping.


----------



## Bilge Rat (Sep 14, 2010)

*Still no pictures?*

Is there some kind of ordinance that prohibits people from taking video of this? My imagination is limited I guess. I need some help visualizing how cool it is. Anyone?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

visualize a nice glass wave, about waist to sholder high, with easy entry and exit, and an endless ride. I went today(sunday) and compared to last time i was there, 1995, it was empty.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

skideeppow said:


> visualize a nice glass wave, about waist to sholder high, with easy entry and exit, and an endless ride. I went today(sunday) and compared to last time i was there, 1995, it was empty.


Sounds about right!


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

I was there on tuesday the 7th as the riover was heading toward a peak- i think someone said it was 26.5 or 27, and there was some serious wood coming down. Front wave was super fun, 2nd wave would have been also, but the wood coming at you was obscured by the first wave, so surfing there wasn't an option for me. Most of the wood was surfers right, but still had to pay attention to what was coming at you. 

You better go. Yeah, you reading this. Don't forget to have your game roll on.


----------



## steepcreeks (Jun 13, 2004)

*Big sur is a blast!*

So much fun..I have a video coming soon. Vimeo is 'processing it'


----------



## steepcreeks (Jun 13, 2004)

*Big Sur video 6-12-11*

Nice clip of the various boards/boats at Big Sur...

Big Sur 6-13-11 on Vimeo


----------



## moser08 (Jun 26, 2009)

here was big sur at 26500 on surfboards

‪riversurfing big sur‬‏ - YouTube


----------

